# Making Bacon in Thailand



## thailandphil (Mar 8, 2012)

“Bacon ? No Sweat GI”

Thanks to all the help I got from you guys, my first try at making bacon was a success. I had a few minor problems like changing my hot smoker into cold smoker and tossing $20 worth of meat into the trash. 








A cold smoker only a “Okie” could be proud of. 

Bought portable picnic stove, got gal can full of chips to smoking, covered with 4 gal can used for palm oil, stuck flexible hood vent pipe on it, covered door with cardboard (Bobs Idea) good thing I was going to cut hole in my smoker, and Good To Go. Thank God for duct tape.








Cured 6 lbs of belly for 9 days (Al’s Method) rubbed with good Canada Maple Syrup, sprinkled with CBP and smoked for 8 hrs.








Needless to say both wife and dog was waiting to dig in. Did get a little bit of ass chewing for using her cooking stuff. OH Well








                                        

                                           “Country Bacon Thai style.”

No your eyes are not going bad. The corn is purple. They also say it’s good for preventing breast cancer. Of course after all that work I needed a cold Singha Beer, enjoyed by thousands of American GI’s during the Vietnam War. 








I know should have let it set for few days but when I heard Macaroni & Cheese was for dinner, Sorry.

                   “Best BLT I have had in 40 yrs. Thanks Guys.”


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweeeeeet Phil, Looks damn good from here :thumb:


----------



## boykjo (Mar 8, 2012)

Your bacon looks awesome Phil................ I bet the wife forgave you after she ate her BLT............

Cheers....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice looking bacon and it does make a wonderful BLT. How'd the wife like it? Did she forgive you...lol?

Alesia


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes yahoo yippee thats some great looking bacon. Man I miss makin bacon and I just finished some a couple of week agos to. Your smoker "Okie" sure put out some "dokie" bacon. Okie Dokie is nmy breathing doctor. My new best friend in the whole world.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice job Phil!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2012)

Phil, morning.... Looks good to me...  I like the smoker mod for cold smoking....   Looks like it works pretty good....  Are you going to make any changes or are your perfectly happy with the results ???  I would think you are happy by the looks of the BLT...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Did get a little bit of ass chewing for using her cooking stuff. OH Well

I have gotten that same look and finger pointed in my direction, on occasion....  It'll be okay.... It's just something they have to do periodically....  Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job Phil and dont worry about the chewins - get them all the time and once they eat the food it goes away


----------



## michael ark (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good! I agree with scarebelly.Thumbs Up


----------



## desertlites (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job Phil, good looking bellies and love your ingenuity.


----------



## eman (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job Phil!! looks like some good engineering on that pit. Glad this batch came out and now you get to do it again, cause it never seems to last long .


----------



## thailandphil (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wanted to thank all of you for your comments and it was even better next day. Wife very seldom eats my food but she does like smoked meat. No BLT for her, she just fried up few pieces, bag of sticky rice, and her tub of hot pepper paste made with fermented (nice word for ROTTEN) fish sauce. Know she has no idea what that bacon tasted like but it did get her off my case. After 40 some years eating in mess halls and greasy spoons I have forgotten what good food taste like. Looking forward to my next project, Sausage.  

"Keep On Smokin"

*




*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks great! I like the Smoker mod, very creative...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 9, 2012)

Phil it looks great nice color must taste great


----------



## sound1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks awesome, and a good BLT is worth a bit of chewin.

Basic engineering rules:

1) If it moves,  WD40

2) If it does'nt, Duct tape


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have to agree about that great modification. Way to think on your feet!


----------

